# Realtek Wireless Lan utility



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok so I have a wireless USB adapter. With the chipset Realtek rtl8187L. And the cd it came with had a program installed on my computer, the name was Realtek Wireless Lan utility. And it is compatible with Soft AP. TO make this question less confusing :smile: when I start to broadcast a AP and to configure the password and such. It is automatically on WPA2 encryption. It will not let me change it. The reason being is some devices I own doesn't work well with that encryption. 

So is there any way I can change it, or is there another program I can use? 

OR :grin: is there a way I can do it based on windows itself? 

Thanks in advance 


EDIT: also sometimes for no reason my devices won't connect at all to the network. So I have to close the program and open it up again and hope for the best. Sorry for all the questions just trying to get all my questions answered in one thread

All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

You can change the Security using your Windows. Here's how. The WEP Security is just an example from that link, try not to use it. It's the lowest security and its equivalent to 'No Security' at all.

FYI...perhaps it's proper to uninstall the wireless utility for your device to avoid conflicts. If you decide to do this, make sure that WZC Service is Started in Control Panel=>Admin Tools=>Services.


----------



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope you do know that the Wireless USB is broadcasting the AP due to the software. 


Ok let me break it down :grin:

The wireless usb is receiving signal from another Wi-Fi connection. So what is happening now it is also acting as a receiver and a transmitter. So im broadcasting the wifi signal im receiving. So sorta in a way its acting like a router. And the program thats letting me do this has a default of WPA2 and it will not let me change it. :4-dontkno


EDIT: I cannot find that WZC thing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

May I ask where the Wi-Fi connection is coming from?


> The wireless usb is receiving signal from another Wi-Fi connection


----------



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

Sure!
Its coming from a router inside my house. But my house is pretty big so by the time it reaches the 3rd floor its fairly weak. But this adapter has a built in booster so it reaches it and the signal was better than what I was receiving before.s And my game consoles and other devices are upstairs and they barely can connect,but they can connect to my usb adapter. But has it stuck on WPA2 they are acting very retarded when they connect to it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

See if the the link that I gave you would help to change the Security. First off, you'll have to disable WZC from the wireless utility software. To start Windows 7 WZC you may click on Start then type services.msc press enter, then locate WZC and Start the service.


----------



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

I do not believe this applies to me. Which steps do you want to me to do? Because i did the steps on the top with instructions about to setup a new connection. And that doesn't work and the ones in the bottom doesn't work.

Or can I bridge it somehow to a wireless router? Because i do have one lying around here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you want to add a second router in your home network, please check this out. You don't need another WAP, just extend the wireless capability of your existing AP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks! Guys that worked.

I cannot express how much im grateful I am.

I have another question and im very sorry if Im being a burden. You see I have a pc downstairs. And a laptop downstairs as well. And currently my laptops internal wifi is messed up(long story) So im wanting to bridge my pc to the laptop. I already know how to do that. Once I connect those two together by ethernet. My laptop says unidentified network. This pc is a completely different one from the you guys were helping me with. My pc has internal wifi which is receiving a signal. So I want to bridge the wifi to the ethernet. And has I said before my laptop is saying unidentified network. :upset: Again im sorry for all of the questions.

All help is gratefully appreciated :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Before you do the bridge configuration, please do this on that laptop.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## riomaru (Oct 7, 2010)

Apparently I just had to reinstall my lan driver(weird I know) 

:laugh: I just have one last question(last one I promise) a real good friend of mine. He cannot afford internet so im trying to be nice and let him use mines for awhile, so he has a wireless usb adapter, and he can pick up my signal well. Be his son he has a DS and a ps3. But they cannot connect to it, so what I have been trying to do is. Has he is receiving it from a wireless usb adapter, I tried to bridge it to the wireless router. The devices can see it, but on his computer it shows has no internet access. So when a device connects to it, they just cannot connect to the internet. I believe the term is "wireless bridging" So I guess it will be a router behind a router.I know it can be done just don't know how. Again thank you and I promise this is my last question

Please note my internet is fairly fast so thats the only reason why im doing this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's against the terms of service for the ISP to share the connection, so we can't assist in this activity.


----------

